# ick



## jmjallison (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm treating my 10 gal tank with Jungle ick clear tank buddies and just wanted to ask a question. Do I take the filter off for a couple of hours and then put it back on or just leave it out for a couple of days till ick clears up?


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

As far as I know, whenever you use any type of medication, you need to remove the filter catridge (the white thing in the filter that strains the water) during the entire treatment (7 or so days for ick). If you don't, the medicine will be filtered out of the water. Keep the filter running, otherwise the fish will suffocate.

Be very careful when using ick medicine, if your fish show any signs of distress, remove the medicine from the tank by putting the filter catridge back in and/or doing a water change.


----------

